# Dalla finestra posso vedere gli alberi del mio giardino, in cui vanno gli uccelli a volare.



## languag3

Bonjour 
J'ai un petit problème avec la fin de cette phrase :
"Dalla finestra posso vedere gli alberi del mio giardino, in cui vanno gli uccelli a volare." 
Si je traduis :
"De la fenêtre je peux voire les arbres de mon jardin"
Mais pour la suite, je ne suis sûr si c'est correcte de dire:
"auquel viennent  des oiseaux en volant "
Merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Languag3,
Cette phrase est ambiguë (_in cui_ est invariable et peut se rapporter aussi bien aux arbres qu'au jardin).
"De la fenêtre, je peux voir les arbres de mon jardin, dans lequel viennent voler les oiseaux" ou "...dans lesquels viennent voler les oiseaux".


----------



## alfaalfa

matoupaschat said:


> Cette phrase est ambiguë (_in cui_ est invariable et peut se rapporter aussi bien aux arbres qu'au jardin).


Mais dans cette phrase _in cui = dove _et donc tu peux traduire où. Simplement.


----------



## matoupaschat

Simplement . Oui, c'est vrai, comme cela, l'ambiguïté est maintenue en français comme en italien


----------



## alfaalfa

Che lingue brutte sarebbero se non fossero ambigue


----------



## languag3

et  "gli uccelli a volare." = "viennent voler les oiseaux"   c'est correct ?
le "a" me dérange


----------



## Elmoro

Oui, c'est bon


----------



## matoupaschat

languag3 said:


> et  "gli uccelli a volare." = "viennent voler les oiseaux"   c'est correct ?
> le "a" me dérange


En italien quand les verbes de mouvement (andare, venire, correre, etc.) sont suivis d'un infinitif, on interpose la préposition "a" : vado *a* prendere il biglietto (je vais prendre le billet), tornate subito *a* restituire quello che avete preso (retournez immediatement rendre ce que vous avez pris).


----------



## languag3

Merci, maintenant j'ai compris.


----------

